# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Rebedding or repointing for tile roof

## joyia88

Hi, 
I have a tile roof and i have noticed that there is a crack in my ridge cap. We had few water spots on the ceiling. I got two quotes with different prices but both says that they need to do rebedding and then repointing the ridge cap using flexi-point. My house is ten years old. When i bought the house a year ago, the inspector says my ridge cap needs minor repointing. My point is that do i really need to do rebedding in order to do repointing. I am thinking of doing reponiting myself using flexi-point but the companies that gave me quote saying that they can guarantee me for 10 years if they do rebedding and repointing. What do u say. 
1. Do i really need to do rebedding before doing repointing or is it ok to do the repointing only. i have cracks in my old repointing. My house is only 10 years old.
2. Do comapnies only guarantee if they do both repointing and rebedding. Why can't they only do repointing only. They says it snot a professional way of doing it. 
Any advice is welcome. 
Kind Regards, 
joyia

----------


## nww1969

Had mine repointed about 6 months ago.
My house is 40 years old and I thought would need rebedding as the capping
was loose to walk on.
 The guy I got to do the job said no as the repointing with flexipoint will
stabilise the capping, and it did. 
Done a great pro job and was worth the money.
From memory around $600.00 but I have a very large roof.
Im handy with DIY but not repointing, have previously tried and outcome not great.
Your biggest problem is trying to find an experienced tiler.
Try the yellow pages for roof tilers don't just look for ads for repointing.

----------


## Nic0

I have just bought a house and the building report recommended that i go over the mortar with flexipoint as it is just starting to crack. It looks fairly simple to apply going by their website and i should get an extra 10 to 20 years out of the bedding and pointing. 
Has anyone use this product or a similar one?

----------


## Bloss

Getting a tiler to come and do just a re-pointing job in the ACT will not be easy. If the tiles are loose then they should be removed, re-bedded and then re-pointed - the acrylic flexible pointing compounds are not bedding mortar. Having said that a good re-pointing job without re-bedding will last many years  so depends on the cost difference - if you can find a tradie to do it for you!

----------


## trihardhandy

Hi Joyia 
There are plenty of roofing tradies in the Chronicle (local canberra rag delivered for free) if you want some other quotes. I would expect it to be a fair bit more than $600 in canberra, as your quotes may reflect. I would also consider how valuable a 10 year guarantee is, ie will the business still be trading in 5-10 years due to retirement etc. However saying that it does still give piece of mind.  If you have leaks you may also have cracked tiles, may be worth looking for.

----------


## Dean

$600! Sounds like a good deal... you sure that wasn't just for the call out fee?  :Rolleyes:  
I actually went over my ridge caps using flexpoint... good stuff actually. Pretty easy to apply if you are handy with trowels... its very much like wet or damp sand you might find at the beach. (thats the consistency of the stuff anyway).

----------

